# New Puppy questions



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2013)

We adopted a 5 month old Viszla/hound mix from the shelter. She is the sweetest thing ever! 2 days ago she started making a hacking/gagging sound like something was stuck in her throat. She is eating and drinking fine. Having BM's. Saw kennel cough videos on you tube doesnt sound like KC.... She is also sneezing more... Any thoughts? Anything we can try at home before rushing to the vet? Thanks! I do have a video I can email.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Fiona and welcome! YouTube 'reverse sneezing in dogs.' Is it a kind of honk/hack sound? Could be something (an irritant) like a grass blade, pollen etc. in her nose. 

I offer this info because she hasn't lost her appetite but hacking and sneezing are also symptoms of canine influenza which can be passed between dogs (especially puppies) really quickly in shelters and kennels. I would probably take her to the vet to be safe.

Be sure to post some photos and I hope she gets better soon!


----------

